# Hidden Gems



## Denny James (Jul 12, 2006)

I am preparing a program for The Villages, Florida Classical Music Club (230 members) on hidden gems of classical music and would appreciate any suggestions you might have. Our club is a mix of inexperienced but appreciative listeners of classical music up to professional musicians. Perhaps a few examples from past presentations of music the majority of the group both liked and had not heard before will help calibrate you on their level of experience: Marco Enrico Bossi's Giga, Anton Rubinstein's Kamenoi Ostro, Phillip Glass's The Light from his 4th symphony.
Thanks


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea Denny! 

As far as "hidden gems" go, how about these?

_Lou Harrison: Suite for Cello and Harp 
John Cage: In a Landscape (for piano)
Erik Satie: Socrate (two version: soprano & orchestra or temor & piano)
Igor Stravinsky: Apollon musagetes (for string orchestra)
Igor Stravinsky: Eight Instrumental Miniatures
Toru Takemitsu: Tree-Line (for chamber orchestra)
Toru Takemitsu: Garden Rain (for brass ensemble)
Claude Debussy: Sonata for flute, viola and harp
Claude Debussy: Danse sacree et profane (for harp and strings)
Aaron Copland: Our Town Suite
Ingolf Dahl: Conertino a Tre (for clarinet, violin and cello)
Ralph Vaughan-Williams: Silent Noon (I prefer the version for baritone and piano)_

Also, Stokowski did a nice orchestration of Debussy's _The Engulfed Cathedral..._

The Takemitsu pieces are the only rather "radical"sounding pieces, but its far from Schoenberg.

The Harrison piece is probably VERY hard to find. If you are interested in that piece, I can direct you to it (hopefully it is not out of print)-- just PM me. 

~josh


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Sibelius: _Kurkikohtaus_

(Scene with Cranes from _Kuolema_)


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

fool on the hill said:


> Claude Debussy: Danse sacree et profane (for harp and strings)~josh


Love this one Josh! I have that version for harp and strings, there is also a harp and orchestra version.

Another hidden gem is Dvorak's _The Wild Dove _symponic poem.

For lovers of classical guitar music, check out French composer Antoine de Lhoyer (1768-1852)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Some years back, EMI had a whole "sub-label" dedicated to this concept- they called it "Matrix." 
However, since examples of what was recorded included Schoenberg's _Verklärte Nacht_ and Hindemith's _Trauermusik_, I suppose that this isn't sufficiently obscure for your group of enthusiasts. 
I'm most familiar with examples that might be described as "our grandparents liked them more than we do:" like Flotow, Spohr, Rubenstein (the 19th century one), Rezniček...
(By the way, your group is probably nowhere near old enough to be MY grandparents.)

The only thing I could add would be- I think it would be most interesting if you tried to sample from different eras, and not be too heavy in one particular time-span. Zelenka, anyone?


----------



## anon2k2 (Dec 18, 2007)

My suggestions for 20th century would be:

John Cage: String Quartet.
Ellen Taaffe-Zwillich: Symphony No. 1
David Diamond: Romeo and Juliet


----------



## CampOfTheSaints (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for, but these were certainly "hidden" from me for a long time, and I highly recomend them as "gems". 

Joaquin Turina, Trio for Violin, Cello, and Piano in B minor.

Aram Khachaturian, Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano.

Camille Saint-Saens, Piano Concerto No. 5 in F Major, op. 103 "The Egyptian".

Untill this week, I had never heard of these works, now, they are some of my favorites.


----------



## Denny James (Jul 12, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thanks to all who have replied to this thread. I am having fun checking out your recommendations and I am sure several of them will wind up on my program!
Denny


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

Denny James said:


> Thanks to all who have replied to this thread. I am having fun checking out your recommendations and I am sure several of them will wind up on my program!
> Denny


Cool! let us know how it goes! 

~josh


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Frederic Ernest Fesca (1789-1826):

Surprisingly good symphonies and orchestral music

http://www.box.net/shared/3mcssutd6g


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Navigate TC. Interesting lists have already been delivered:



Hexameron said:


> 1. Tchaikovsky - Piano Sonata No. 3
> 2. Thalberg - Fantasia on Rossini's Moise
> 3. Thalberg - Grand fantasia on Beethoven's 7th
> 4. Henselt - Poem d'amour Op. 3
> ...





Robert Newman said:


> 1. Glazunov - 4th Symphony
> 2. Ralph Vaughan Williams - 'Serenade to Music' (for Solo Singers and Orchestra)
> 4. Virtually all works by Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745)
> 5. Prokofiev - Cantata on the 1917 Revolution
> ...


This guy refuting the previous suggestions:


Manuel said:


> Ralph Vaughan Williams - 'Serenade to Music' (for Solo Singers and Orchestra)
> Schumann - Violin Concerto - Come on, this is one of the most popular vc outhere
> Brahms - Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 26
> Mozart - String Quartet K. 464 (or is this by Luchesi? )
> ...


And providing his own list:


Manuel said:


> symphonies by Peterson-Berger and Draeseke
> Bacri's Une Priere
> K. A. Hartmann's violin concerto
> Bruckner chamber works (not rare, but also non standard)
> ...





mungopark said:


> Anything by Saint-Georges
> Pleyel: Concerto for Clarinet in B flat major
> Krommer: Concerto for Oboe in F major, Op. 52
> Fiala: Oboe Concerto
> ...


Some guy's list is very interesting.


Some Guy said:


> Peter Dickinson, piano concerto
> Robert Ashley, In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There were Men and Women
> Berlioz, Benvenuto Cellini
> Janacek, Osud
> ...





Oisfetz said:


> Borodin's first SQ
> Tchaikovsky Grand piano sonata
> Dvorak's string sextet
> Raff's string octet
> ...


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

(Originally Posted by *Some Guy*)

Alvin Lucier, _I am sitting in a room_

!!  Wow, you're the only other person I know that piece-- I've heard a recording of it once last year and its a real trip!

~josh


----------

